# iPhone 4 Case Program Launched



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.apple.com/iphone/case-program/

Looks like some decent cases, not the China knock offs I expected.

Between the Belkin Shield Micra or Griffin Reveal Etch for me I think as I want one which protects the back more than the bumper does.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up

I went with the Belkin Shield Micra. My 3GS had a black case on so thought I would go with clear this time, plus the 4 is a very nice design!


----------



## Simo182 (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome thanks! Got myself a Griffen Etch Case...only 1.6mm thick or something it says :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Bumper ordered - fingers crossed it won't peel my invisible shield off.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Ended up going for the bumper purely down to the whole flash problems that many cases are having. I know my cheapo ebay one did and there are many reports of some of the ones being given out doing it to.

Hopefully between it and the invisiblesheild i should be OK but as you say. It peeling off round the edges is a bit of a problem


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Gone for the pixel hd case. 

Already got a black belkin something. 

The black ones don't reflect the flash.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

The bumpers are ok, but it's peeled some of my invisishield off, and I have to take it off when I'm in the car so I can plug it in to my car stereo.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I went for a bumper. Only time i need the protection is when i put it down, and the bumper does that. Rest of the time it's in my pocket


----------



## JCW_GP (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up :thumb: 

Bumper for me !


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Great I have just got mine so need a case.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cheers, just ordered mine :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Just got this email telling me when to expect mine lol

We estimate your order to be shipped by 03 Sep, 2010. 
We expect your order will arrive by post to your shipping address on or before 07 Sep, 2010.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

cheers for the heads up, ordered mine - griffin etch.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

confirmation that i will get it for 1st sept.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

"We estimate your order to be shipped by 04 Oct, 2010. "
LOL, 3 months for a bit of plastic.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Got my confirmation for the 1st September


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

they are going to be busy shipping this lot.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Belkin etc must be loving this.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got an email telling me mine has been shipped, originally had a date of august 27th.


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Just got an email telling me mine has been shipped, originally had a date of august 27th.


Just got my confirmation too!!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Which cases did you go for. Some I am sure will end up shipping fairly quickly as Belkin etc will have a certain amount of stock. Apple will be playing it say by saying 3-5 weeks to everyone otherwise people would just start moaning if they look longer than they said.. Ship early people are happy, ship late and people are far from happy


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ordered the bumper for mine. Already got a clear case which protects the back of the phone

Shame the bumpers are black, i fancied a nice bright colour


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

my mate ordered his free bumper and it arrived in 4 days. tho i still not recived mine and its been 6 days


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

You were told 3-5 weeks so anything earlier is a bonus.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

oh i no, i dont really care when it arrives as i already have a bumper and a carbon case


----------



## riddlesstephen (Sep 20, 2008)

Ordered my Bumper a week ago today..... and arrived in after work this evening to a lovely little package thanks to Mr Jobs and Apple :thumb: 

Its a pity you could only order a black bumper as I was about to purchase a white one, but hey it was free  The quality is really good, not too sure on the feel of the phone now as I was a big fan of the sleekness and style of it with the metal band. Only time will tell if I stick with it. Hopefully it won't peel off my Invisiblesheild as some reports have said.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

i went for the Apple bumper as I thought the other looked horrible! :lol:

Going to get a carbon cover thingy for the back though. The ones on eBay at £12.50 look brilliant and have perfect feedback.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

amiller said:


> i went for the Apple bumper as I thought the other looked horrible! :lol:
> 
> Going to get a carbon cover thingy for the back though. The ones on eBay at £12.50 look brilliant and have perfect feedback.


Same as myself, I got the free bumper yesterday and it does need something for the back too. I ordered one of the 3M Di Noc skins from ebay


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Mine arrive today after a week, not quite what I was expecting and to be honest if I had paid £25 or £30 whatever it was I would feel a bit cheated, looks good but £30 good?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well my Pixel HD case arrived today! Took their time!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i got mine yesterday and i hate it


----------

